# Docker is dead



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 14, 2019)

A Kubernetes company has acquired Docker Enterprise technology which, to me, kills off Docker.

Mirantis acquires Docker Enterprise

Now this should make one really nervous as one should be concerned about FreeBSD jails and the possibility of that being sold ... er ... uh... oh ... never mind.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 14, 2019)

The brand for this kind technology doesn't matter anymore. In practice they should all comply with CloudABI for compatibility.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 14, 2019)

Kubernetes is Linux new thing and seems to be taking over the field. When a Kubernetes company absorbs the main Docker producer, that spells the end.
If nothing else, it shows the fragmentation, instability and unreliability of Linux.


----------

